# help removing dash n head unit, 1 other ?



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

i heard something like the fosgate system doesnt have rca outputs? i need something to convert speaker wire to rca?? 

also, i dont have a manual for my car but how do i remove the dash and head unit? clips? screws? any links?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what are you planning to do, add a subwoofer? if you're at all planning to upgrade the system, you might as well tear it all out. The fosgate system is a joke. there is no internal amp in the head unit, etc etc.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

chimmike said:


> what are you planning to do, add a subwoofer? if you're at all planning to upgrade the system, you might as well tear it all out. The fosgate system is a joke. there is no internal amp in the head unit, etc etc.


agreed...your time would be much better spent ripping the system out and starting over. It takes too much time and money to effectively bypass everything in the system. And you would need Line Output converter to convert the speaker outs to RCA cables


----------



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

ok are the speakers (not the sub) in the fosgate system worth amping? i dont even know how it would work. let me start by telling you what i have:

i have 2 kicker xpl 12" subs in a box with a huge profile amp mounted on the top of the box - this amp is strictly for the subs.

i also have another amp laying around, 800x4 maybe? i used this amp for my speakers in my stang at one point. i dont remember the type of amp but it is black with gold writing - worked well. 

i also have a cap, i may use.

ultimately, i am trying not to spend any money. perhaps this: use the 800W amp for some stock speakers, wire in my 2 subs and cap to the r/f unit. 

suggestions?


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

No, the speakers in the fosgate system arent worth amping. They are nothing but shitty clarion speakers, probably no better than the ones that come with the stock sentra. Unless you replace them with something of quality your not gonna have anything to amp. Also, if your still wondering how to take apart the dash, its the easiest thing ever. First, open the lid on the top tray, grip it and pull it straight out, only clips are holding it. Same goes for the cup holders and the plastic piece that hugs both sides of the bottom center consel. u should be able to see the screws at that point.


----------



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

is it worth putting my subs in??


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

FORD93GT said:


> is it worth putting my subs in??


If I was you I wouldnt put your subs in unless your replacing the head unit as well. If thats the case, then by all means you wont have any problem adding some subs. But the stock head unit is a piece of shit and isn't going to control your sub the way you would like it to.


----------

